# How long do fruit trees take to give fruits



## Fabie (Apr 23, 2001)

I wih to start a fruit garden; but would like to know how long it takes trees to bear fruits. I want o know if it'll be 1 year or 5 or 10 or 20 or 50 years form when planted

The following trees I have i mind
peach
orange
persimons
almond
cherry
grape vins
kiwi
mango
I am aware that many varieties of the above trees exist; so just the aproximate for those trees that can grow in the 10 and above zones.
thank you


----------



## Darin (Apr 26, 2001)

I posted some time frames on another thread. A lot of these I dont deal with a great deal seeing how I am in Colorado. I will research the rest for you.
Here is the post you should visit: http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=129
Darin


----------

